# Polar Lights Sleepy Hollow!



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

Well after two plus years I finally finished this monster of a kit. I'm very proud of this one and I'm really glad it's done. :dude:



















As always critiques and comments welcome!  Ain't model building fun?

RK


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Very nice job and use of colors on this kit Roy! I really like the way this turned out!

MMM


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Well done RK, I like the style of it. Sort of museum style quality.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Excellent work Roy! The detailing is top notch. I really like the work you've put into his clothing, and the look of the pumpkins. Hell, I like the whole thing!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Chris.


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

That is one to be proud of, Roy! Wow....you did a fantastic job with this kit! Nicely painted!


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

Thanks 3M, Dabbs, A-nut and Finkster. :wave: 

RK


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Roy ...I love it...:thumbsup: The clothing is exceptional, great detail.!
Mcdee


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

What everybody else has said, Roy. The color scheme for the Horseman can be a little drab, but you sure have managed to liven it up. I can hardly wait to see it in person on a contest table, next to the empty spot where my H. H. _would _have been if you hadn't scared me off... 

Mark McG.


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

Thank-you McD and McG.

Don't be scared off Mark, you always add that little something at the contest table that keeps me on my toes my friend. :wave:

RK


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Awesome figure, Roy! The details are so impressive. The over two years working on it, was worth it to me, as it's beauty is not to be missed.


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Roy,Fantastic job ya did on the seams and the paint scheme on the horse and the horseman looks great:thumbsup:


----------



## Steven Coffey (Jan 5, 2005)

Very nice!


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

Great job, Roy, looks terrific,very moody, me like.
Buzz


----------



## Dr. Pretorius (Nov 17, 2000)

Great job!

:thumbsup:


----------



## kangg7 (Jun 21, 2000)

Awesome job Roy!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: I love the way you brought out the detail on his uniform, and the horse detail is fabulous too!!! Hell, the whole thing is great!!!
I've had this kit in the 80% finished stage for about that long as well. I may have to finish it sometime in the near future. I've been inspired !!!!:woohoo:


 Model on ,one and all, and have a great day!!! :wave:


Dave


----------



## dreamer 2.0 (May 11, 2007)

Ditto what everyone else said, Roy, that's a beautiful job. It looks like you worked the back of the nameplate/sign as well, yes? Wish I'd taken the time to do that.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Ooooooo thats so good. I was just looking at my half built kit the other day. I was really disappointed in the model and gave up early on. I really haven't seen many of them built, but yours looks very very good. I think you have inspired me to finish my kit.

I was disappointed in the horse... PL added a thick shaggy coat of fur on the outer halves, but the inside parts for the belly and legs are smooth!


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

I think this is the best paint I've ever seen on this kit. Great job, Roy!


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Roy Kirchoff said:


> ...Mark, you always add that little something at the contest table that keeps me on my toes my friend.


*HAH!* If I'm what's keeping you on your toes, Roy, then you must be the most flat-footed ballet dancer in the greater Detroit area! 

Mark McGee, I gotta remember to get you those beers...


----------



## phantom11 (Jul 12, 2007)

Wow! Excellent work on this one! That is a terrific color scheme; moody, dark, while still maintaining a lively quality. Top notch all the way 'round!
And I just noticed: this kit uses the classic Aurora horse from Zorro and the Lone Ranger, doesn't it? Just with new surface detailing.... 
Wonderful work!


----------



## Just Plain Al (Sep 7, 1999)

That's sweet Roy. Really like what you did with colors on the Horseman. Nice likeness of Burton there too. Mine came out looking like Kosmo Kramer. The seams on the horse drove me away, yours makes me want to buckle down and finish it.


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Just Plain Al said:


> ...Mine came out looking like Kosmo Kramer...


You say that like it's a bad thing, Al. :hat:

Mark McG.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Great job Roy! Slightly different approach to me as I used the sword instead of the axe. Nice work on his uniform too!


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

Thanks everyone for your kind words. I never thought I would inspire folk to dig out and finish this kit. 




kangg7 said:


> I've had this kit in the 80% finished stage for about that long as well. I may have to finish it sometime in the near future. I've been inspired !!


Dave, I just kept plugging away at it little by little, some days only a half hour. I kept saying to myself, ‘That’s one less seam to fill,’ or ‘One less area to paint.’




dreamer 2.0 said:


> Ditto what everyone else said, Roy, that's a beautiful job. It looks like you worked the back of the nameplate/sign as well, yes? Wish I'd taken the time to do that.


Yep, I Magic sculp’d the back o’ the sign and dremeled in the grooves.




djnick66 said:


> I was disappointed in the horse... PL added a thick shaggy coat of fur on the outer halves, but the inside parts for the belly and legs are smooth!


Yes, this is true and I was put off by it at first, but after everything is assembled and painted there is so much going on that you don’t even notice the lack of texture.




Mark McGovern said:


> *HAH!* If I'm what's keeping you on your toes, Roy, then you must be the most flat-footed ballet dancer in the greater Detroit area!


Ballroom dancer Mark, ballroom. 




Just Plain Al said:


> The seams on the horse drove me away, yours makes me want to buckle down and finish it.


Patience Al that’s what it took, two years worth. I think the results are worth it.


This is one great looking Polar Lights original!!!! Yeah.

RK


----------



## Gillmen (Oct 16, 2004)

Your patience has paid off! Excellent stuff!


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Nice job Roy!

Is the blueish tint on the hindquarters painted or a reflection of natural (or other) light? The reason I ask is that in the second photo there is a definite blue highlight on the front legs.


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

Thanks Gill and Chris.


Chris, The blue hi-lites are caused by me spraying Tamiya clear blue over the flat black of the horse then sealing with dull coat.
I think that represents some of the subtleties folks on the board are mentioning.

RK


----------



## chevy263 (Oct 6, 2003)

Thats just great Artwork ! Congrats i'd be proud too :thumbsup:


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

What a fun kit! You can almost smell the autumn leaves and pumpkins.

Isn't that supposed to be Tim Burton's head? I think I read that somewhere.


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

Thanks chevy263 and mrmurph.

Well, if it isn't Tim Burtons likeness then he has a twin that was seperated at birth. 


RK


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Great job Roy.

I like the depth of color in the horse and the cape.

I look forward to seeing it in person.


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

Thanks Club! 

RK


----------



## TNCAVSCOUT (May 22, 2008)

OUTSTANDING job there Roy. Very impressive painting.


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

Thank-you TNCAVSCOUT. Welcome to the board. :wave:

RK


----------



## normlbd (Nov 2, 2001)

Excellent painting and detailing!


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

Thanks normlbd. :hat: 

RK


----------

